# Need Ideas



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all for my first set of speakers ever I am planning to do some speakers in the roof of my new patio cover. It is 2x10 rafters so room shouldn't be a problem. I am thinking Dayton RS. Probably the tweet, rs150 then a seperate 12" sub. I am doing this mainly for pracytice on my future HT series of speakers. So any thoughts I will search for a TM build.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That sounds like a good start for those. I like the Dayton RS drivers.

you will need to design and build a crossover as well. You can get started with some Excel tools (FRD Consortium), free but complicated programs (Speaker Workshop), pay-programs (SoundEasy -- available at Parts Express), or ask the people at Parts Express to help you out. They have a team that can model and design a crossover for you to build. I haven't used that service, but I've read good things about it. They will also recommend enclosure volumes, etc.

So basically, you can make it as simple or complicated as you want 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

If you'd like to start with a completed design, you could go that route too. There should be a few in-wall speakers or speakers with little/no BSC.


----------

